# Update on the Ultra Breeze suits and jackets.



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I just wanted to let everyone know where we stand on the jackets and suits. 

* Jackets:*

This weekend we made four XXL jackets and are pleased with how they came out and have finalized the design. We are in the process of transferring the paper patterns onto plywood to speed up production.

We will have the following sizes:
X Small
Small
Medium
Large
X through 5X Large
Yes you read correctly. We will be offering a 5X large since we have had a number of people ask for it. 

As soon as we have the patterns finished I will post a sizing chart. The sizes are based on the economy jackets that Mann-Lake carries. For those that are interested those jackets are made in India.

*Pants:*

We will also be offering in the near future pants with an elastic waistband. They will be similar to the old style sweat pants. We see these being used in combination with the jackets by people who do not want to invest in both a suit and jacket. Depending on how you select your pants size you can use the jacket as a shirt and tuck it into the pants.

*Suits:*

The suits are being resized to follow the economy suits of Mann-Lake. Those suits seem to have a bit more room in the crotch than our current pattern. We are also going to offer XS through 5X Large in suits. We have not finished converting the measurements over to our suit yet. Needless to say we will not be shipping any suits out for a few weeks until the patterns are finished. I will post a new sizing chart that will be easier to use.

*Production*
We have hired our first part-time employee and are hopeful this person will work out. We have made sure this person is a citizen of the United States. We also have confirmed with all of our suppliers that the material used in our products are made in the United States. There is only one item not made in the United States. What is it? The label is made in China.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I didn't see any pics of the Jacket on your website, do you have any? How much would shipping to zip 14885 be? And what kind of payment do you take? Thanks.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

hey bill got my suit last week it is awsome been working in it every day all day very worth the money and good quality but yea the crotch could use more room.
regards nick


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Nick, I am glad you like it. Are you wearing just boxers when using the suit? It makes it a lot cooler in the summer.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

hasnt been that hot yet i have gone with out a shirt makes a huge diferance,
it is also easier to work longer you just dont get as tired. im living it it right now!
regards nick


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I have posted pictures of the new jackets.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Pants! Fabulous idea. Where can I find your sizing? And... (anticipating the usual sizes relative to my own), can you adjust your patterns to make long legs... like 35" on a small?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I would like an extra large jacket, i'll pay through paypal. Also sent you an email. Thanks.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I have posted the measurements of the jackets on my web site.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Bill, nice looking gear! I have a question about the jacket: what's the material? Can it be machine washed?


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Three layers of netting. two are polyester and one is pvc coated polyester. Yes the jackets can be machined washed. I have sent mine through the dryer on delicate but is not recommend. I am not sure how the pvc would hold up over time. I am doing it to see how the pvc will hold up.


----------



## MollySue'sHoney (Apr 10, 2008)

Just to let everyone know. I just recieved my jacket from magnet-man. Outstanding. It is a wonderful jacket. Very breathable. Very well made. I had to go egg hunting and had no trouble at all seeing them, even in the dim light I had to deal with. The screen he uses is almost non existant when you are wearing it. Wonderful. His customer service is great. I highly reccomend them.

No, I am not compensated.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, the zipper on my Mann Lake jacket broke, so I ordered a jacket from MM, let ya know whether I like it.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*Just ordered mine too*

Got a note from MM that he had my size in stock and so ordered one today too! I hope this time next week I am singing the praises of his jacket and doing honey harvest without heat stroke! I'll keep you informed.


----------



## Carolina-Family-Farm (Aug 2, 2005)

*Ultra Breeze jackets*

magnet-man's Ultra Breeze jackets are awesome! 

Last year I had two stings on my finger while working some hives, I felt a tingle in the bottom of my feet that itched like crazy. From that day forward it seems like every time I get stung I have a different reaction to the sting. My eyes almost swelled shut after getting stung on the shoulder about a month ago. I'm hot natured so I melt in anything more than a T-shirt. 

Bill was a pleasure to do business with; sent me a tracking number the day he shipped and kept an open line of communication during the transaction , the jacket is well made - light weight - cool as a T-shirt - and bullet proof to bee stings. 

In my opinion (It's the best jacket money can buy)


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

I've had one of his very first full suits for more than a year now, and I love love love love it. Has been through the wash a few times, has been abused quite a bit, and has been heavily used. 

I love the hood--probably the best one I've worn--and this suit is comfy enough to throw on for even the easiest tasks. 

Great customer service, too--remember, he's a small business, so custom orders take time. I had some sizing issues, and he was extremely accomodating.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*My kudos to Bill*

Jacket is very well designed and the construction quality is superior. Bill has taken the time and effort to get it right.

Should make the honey harvest a lot easier and a lot less dangerous (in Texas I pull the honey when the flow stops which is when it gets to be 100 degrees with no wind).


----------



## cfrkhnd (Feb 26, 2008)

*Ultra Breeze*

Has anyone had recent contact with Bill? I've been trying to get a status on an order for a jacket from last month and get no reply to email. He had said it would be ready a couple weeks ago, hope things are going ok for him.


----------



## Bobees32311 (Aug 20, 2007)

cfrkhnd said:


> Has anyone had recent contact with Bill? I've been trying to get a status on an order for a jacket from last month and get no reply to email. He had said it would be ready a couple weeks ago, hope things are going ok for him.


I know what you mean. I've been trying to contact him via e-mail and PM to order a jacket for almost a month and haven't gotten a reply. Hope things are well with him too.


----------



## jgd (Oct 4, 2003)

Same here.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

magnet-man said:


> Nick, I am glad you like it. Are you wearing just boxers when using the suit? It makes it a lot cooler in the summer.


How does the jacket perform with boxers?


----------



## Bobees32311 (Aug 20, 2007)

I heard from Magnet-Man last night. Said he's been out-of-town at a family reunion. Got my jacket ordered today. Can't wait to check it out. Its been so hot and humid here and my hives are so far back in the woods I may go commando.


----------



## cfrkhnd (Feb 26, 2008)

Glad to hear he's OK, I remembered seeing a post awhile back that he had had some health issues. Chris


----------



## MollySue'sHoney (Apr 10, 2008)

I love my jacket, but I wouldn't wear it with just boxers! 

A full suit, yes.


----------



## mwtimm (Mar 22, 2008)

*Trying to get a Jacket*

Ok so I have emailed Magnet-man a couple times on his web site. So far no reply. I am really wanting to get one os his jackets but I can't get a reply. has anybody had this poblem with him, and is it worth just going to somebody else to get a jacket since it doesn't seem he wants my business? Trying not to sound like a pain in the a.. but dangit I would think he would like to sell some.

Mike


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Give a guy a chance; things come up. I'm sure it's not that he "doesn't want" your business. How long ago did you email him? Have you tried his phone? I just ordered one by email too, so maybe I should place a follow-up call.


----------



## mwtimm (Mar 22, 2008)

*jacket*

I emailed him a week and a half ago and then agian about the middle of last week.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

It's not uncommon for him to get really busy and not answer his e-mails for a week or so. He will get back to you sooner or later. I'd try his phone if you have the number.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*How durable?*

How durable are the Ultra Breeze suits? My boyfriend has been testing out various suits and so far none of them are holding up very well. The Dadant all cotton ones were probably the most durable, but very hot. Most recently, he was using a ventilated suit (not sure what brand) that didn't last very long, because it gets snagged/rips easly on fencing and branches. He is on bee suit #2 for this year.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Has anyone heard from Bill? Been trying phone and email for a few weeks now... one successful phone contact a couple weeks ago but nothing since .


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Very durable in my opinion. I live in mine.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

LusciousHoney said:


> How durable are the Ultra Breeze suits? My boyfriend has been testing out various suits and so far none of them are holding up very well. The Dadant all cotton ones were probably the most durable, but very hot. Most recently, he was using a ventilated suit (not sure what brand) that didn't last very long, because it gets snagged/rips easly on fencing and branches. He is on bee suit #2 for this year.


No matter what equipment you are using, you have to take care of it. In this case you need to give some consideration and try NOT to get it snagged by rubbing up next to things as you walk or be careful when crossing barbed fences. These are not leather chaps.

That being said, I have been using my Golden Bee suits for six years and I have no rips or holes in either of them, the Ultra Breeze is made from the same material and should wear as well.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The only thing I have found that really hurts them is a hot smoker.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Ben Brewcat said:


> Has anyone heard from Bill? Been trying phone and email for a few weeks now... one successful phone contact a couple weeks ago but nothing since .


Bill is still around.... in fact my suit is due to arrive today! 
Keep trying to call him. He's a great guy to work with. 



JoeMcc


----------



## mwtimm (Mar 22, 2008)

*Lost business*

Been waiting to hear from magnet-man for quite awhile. Would loved to have bought a jacket from him but he has lost my business. Am going to somebody else that has customer service.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

My apologies for not getting back to everyone in a timely manner. I have been very busy with my day job and have not had any time to check my e-mail or make suits. I can understand why some people have taken their business elsewhere. Things at work are back to normal now and I have 5 suits waiting on payment before shipping. I have also send out 6 e-mails to people saying their suits/jackets will be ready to ship Monday, August 25 if they are still interested. 

Current production sizes are medium through 3XL. Orders can be completed between 7 and 10 days now. I will Paypal you when the suit is complete and ship when payment is received. 

It is best to place your order using this email address. [email protected] put Order in the subject line.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

I got my suit... Thanks Bill! Great fit.

Worth the wait.



JoeMcc


----------



## Bobees32311 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Got mine*

Recently got my custom "tall" jacket after returning the smaller one & I love it! Fits great! Warning to you pissy bees...daddy's coming for you, SOON!
Thx Magnet Man for the non-hastle exchange and a GREAT product.
Bobbees
Tallahassee Florida


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

By any chance, are they mosquito-proof? Pretty please...


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Dcross, I think they come as close as you will find. I'm not sure about chiggers however.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Trust me, they are NOT chigger proof. (Chigro for you PC'ers)


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

If someone wants chigger proof they can purchase and send me the no-see-um netting. I will add it on top of the regular three layers of netting at no charge. 

Has anybody picked up ticks while wearing the suits? I hate ticks!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Bill.......... Your suits look fantastic!!

I have been waiting for the pants to come along.

A suggestion on pants.......... suspender style.
Comfortable.......

Or perhaps a bib style pant??

I use the Golden Bee and it's great but I hate coveralls
.
I drool over the idea of walking from the bee yard, 
unzipping the jacket and popping in the car or truck.

Pencil me in for a jacket and pants for sure.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

magnet-man said:


> Has anybody picked up ticks while wearing the suits? I hate ticks!


Oh yeah, ticks and chigros crawl right up the leg and to you know where.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Lots of ticks and chiggers here! I routinely spray my current cotton suit with deet before each outting. I'm seriously considering upgrading from this old HOT suit to a better ventilated suit. Does anyone know how the ultra breeze suit would tolerate repeated applications of deet??


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

If I haven't kept the weeds and grass down I will spray myself before I put the suit on.

I don't like using bug spray, I think it PO's the bees too much.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

> Does anyone know how the ultra breeze suit would tolerate repeated applications of deet??



Deet should not hurt the suit since it is made of polyester and polyvinyl chloride. The middle layer is the polyvinyl chloride.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

AstroBee said:


> Lots of ticks and chiggers here! I routinely spray my current cotton suit with deet before each outting. I'm seriously considering upgrading from this old HOT suit to a better ventilated suit. Does anyone know how the ultra breeze suit would tolerate repeated applications of deet??


You will never, ever, consider anything other than a ventilated
suit after you wear it once.......... It's like a whole different 
ball game.

Couple one of this with a CamelBak water system and you
are in heaven.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

<Heard from Bill, thanks!>


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

*awesome jacket*

got my jacket today well worth the money thank you bill


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

I love my suit. A couple weeks ago I was out feeding the hives with my 9 year old daughter. I only had on swim shorts and boots under the ultrabreeze suit. I looked at my daughter when we were done and said... "see there Kilee .... i didnt even get stung." I then reached for the zippers on the veil and discovered.... I never zipped it.

:doh:

JoeMcc


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The suit did its' best job. It gave you confidence. That helps to keep you from getting stung.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I love my jacket, nice an cool, an no stings. I might be interested in some pants as well, then I could wear shorts and bee even cooler. Not one sting through the suit to date. Nice job MM.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*8 months of experience*

This jacket completely changed beekeeping for me. Now I can toss on the jacket in any weather and check the hives or do maintenance in the beeyard. Cool enough to run the mower through the yard (that really annoys them). The only sting I have ever taken was when I didn't fully close the zippers on the hood and one little martyr got me on the chin.

I would appreciate advice on how to maintain the zippers. I have washed the jacket in a tumble washer and line dry no problem but want to keep the zippers corrosion free and gliding smoothly. Advice?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

wfarler said:


> I would appreciate advice on how to maintain the zippers. I have washed the jacket in a tumble washer and line dry no problem but want to keep the zippers corrosion free and gliding smoothly. Advice?



Beeswax my friend................ Just rub in on and zip
it in. Works wonders.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

The zippers are brass so they should not rust. I have seen the little brass stop at the top of the zipper get a little bit of surface rust. They must use a lower grade of brass for that.


----------



## pchelovod (Jun 20, 2005)

*Dumb question*

Hi, Bill,
Excuse me if you've answered this somewhere else, but is there a hood included with the jacket? If so, it sounds like just what I'm looking for.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes the hood comes with the jacket.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

*Pants...we want pants...*

Any luck on those yet....I take a 32 waist, 29 inseam...hint....hint...hint..


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

peggjam said:


> Any luck on those yet....I take a 32 waist, 29 inseam...hint....hint...hint..


A 2nd from the peanut gallery...... nudge, nudge.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

A 3rd from the peanut gallery. I will likely buy pants as well. Most of the time I will only need the jacket for for those times where the bees are much thicker or an extended time in the yard, I would like to have the pants.


----------



## Conchis (Feb 10, 2009)

A 4th peanut....I just ordered the jacket, but I would probably have ordered pants as well.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

*Ok ok!*

OK, I hear you loud and clear. *You do not want pants!* I showed the last few post to wife and she said "Well we better get started on pants." I am going to start a new thread regarding the pants looking for input on the design.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Didn't we do this Mag?? The poll where bibs with
suspenders on top I think.... (that was my preference
to I am biased)


----------



## Beee Farmer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Got mine!*

I got my jacket Last Friday! Went out and worked 40 hive, left smoker in the truck just to give it the ole test! Man what a pleasure to actually FEEL a breeze and not get stung! Even my "red neck" bees (cutouts from last year) mean little heffers, didnt get in anwhere or sting through it and some of them ate me alive through my Mann Lake full suit. Great Job Bill!

Sweat + cotton + pissed bees = Lots of ouching, itching & swelling


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

MM, you got these things in short sleeves and short pants? Sure does get hot down here come August!!


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

I got my jacket yesterday and used it today. it was great. I was able to work my hives with much more confidence since I have a proper jacket and veil. I was making due with a mosquito jacket and getting stung alot. 

No stings today and no sweating either. The view though the veil is great. The whole jacket is of high quality. No more bees getting in my veil with this veil/jacket combo. 

The customer service was great too. I ordered a Large but it was too big. I called Bill and a the correct size was shipped immediately. The exchange was painless. THANKS MAGNET-MAN. 

Thanks!!!


----------

